# The White Light



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Digital Blasphemy: Members Gallery: Dedicated Server is one of the best wallpaper sites on the internet.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

oh heh. that's me! 

Might want to get the name right though. WRITE the light not WHITE. nothing to do with whiteness, but I am that too. 

oh, and [email protected] it's all BLACK!

the pics aren't high enough rez for a desktop, IMHO. I made them low rez as a means of copyprotecting to promote the sale of prints (which no one buys anyways, but whatever). 

But yeah, buy my photographs, all proceeds go towards a new 75g I've been wanting!


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Rex Grigg said:


> Digital Blasphemy: Members Gallery: Dedicated Server is one of the best wallpaper sites on the internet.


Those are crazy wallpapers... I think they might be a bit too busy



macclellan said:


> oh heh. that's me!
> 
> Might want to get the name right though. WRITE the light not WHITE. nothing to do with whiteness, but I am that too.
> 
> ...


Yeah I like the picture because it's pretty plain. 

Colorscheme is black and gray and nice and easy on the eyes... I'm very annoyed by many of them now aday...

-Andrew


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice pictures! Thanks for inspiration.

I really want to become a photographer. Heard that its a very hard living.


----------

